# High End Handbag Buyers!



## _tiffany (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never, ever spent a ton of money (a.k.a. over $100) on a purse but I am in love with a Miu Miu purse that's pretty expensive.  I was watching it in an auction, but eventually lost.  Then it was taken off the store's website, but now it's back up again!  I'm really considering making the purchase because I like the way it looks so much.  However, I'm not sure if I'm actually ready to splurge on a purse, so I just wanted to know how long I can expect a high end purse to last.  I think the one I want is made of leather.  I'm currently using a $30 Mulberry from Target and the handles are peeling a little bit.  Do expensive purses tend to last longer or are you really not paying for quality but more for the status symbol of the brand?  T.I.A.


----------



## Folie (Feb 25, 2011)

It really depends on the brand. I collect designer purses. I love them more than make up. I have never bought from Mui Mui. So, I don't know how their quality is. I'll be honest, certain brands aren't worth the money. Among them IMO are Burberry and Gucci (I only like their evening bags. I don't enjoy the quality of their every day bags) I really love the quality of Fendi, Hermes, and Chanel. However, you have to really baby Chanel. I used to be really into LV, I have six LVs, and I like them but they're not worth the prices. The quality seems to be going down every year. For your first one, I would go to like a Neiman Marcus and look around. See what suits you and your taste. From then on, you can order online.


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

I love unique designer handbags... Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga, Alexander Wang.. IMO there's nothing worse then the sea of tasteless monogramed bags out there...esp Coach. puke.
  	They definitely last longer than cheaper bags - if you take care of them and trust me, when you've made the investment you will!
  	I've never bought a Mui Mui bag - I do own a pair of pumps which I love to death - but anything that Prada does will be, IMO amazing quality.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am a die hard Chanel handbag fan. I'm also a Louis Vuitton fan, and I love Balenciaga leather bags as well. I love everything by those designers, but their bags are my favorite.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like louis vuitton and even though i only have one bag and one purse i want many more items!


----------



## erygonz (Apr 9, 2011)

As a fashion designer and a lady that love to invest in handbags, I always think that quality is better than quantity! If you really love it and  caught your attention, also if you have the money I would say go for it. You probably will be investing a few hundreds in a bag that will last a life time. Always check the materials, craftsmanship, where is made and how to take care. Also, some brands have warranties, like Marc Jacobs.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 9, 2011)

Miu Miu's quality looks great. But can't judge from the book. 

  	I used to be all crazy about designer stuff and logos, etc. but I realize it's kind of show-offish in a way, kind of like what you said, status symbol. And honestly, I don't think designer brands are worth the money most of the time. Because brands know they are hyped and people go crazy for them, they start using materials that aren't worth the money at all. If you're willing to splurge, I'd say the only bags with good materials, in my opinion, are Marc Jacobs and Jimmy Choo bags.


----------



## aero (Apr 18, 2011)

Folie said:


> It really depends on the brand. I collect designer purses. I love them more than make up. I have never bought from Mui Mui. So, I don't know how their quality is. I'll be honest, certain brands aren't worth the money. Among them IMO are Burberry and Gucci (I only like their evening bags. I don't enjoy the quality of their every day bags) I really love the quality of Fendi, Hermes, and Chanel. However, you have to really baby Chanel. I used to be really into LV, I have six LVs, and I like them but they're not worth the prices. The quality seems to be going down every year. *For your first one, I would go to like a Neiman Marcus and look around. See what suits you and your taste. From then on, you can order online.*


  	This is excellent advice. Nothing beats going into the store and trying it on to see if you like it. I would also bring with you things you would carry on a daily basis (if you're using it everyday) to make sure the bag you want can accommodate all of it.

  	I also used to be a LV addict as well. But the skyrocketing price of the runway collections has REALLY turned me off. I still carry my basic monogram bags all the time. They've been through a lot and are still chugging along


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 18, 2011)

i own a miu miu coffer and im in love with it. its my most expensive purchase to date bt i absolutely love it. the leather is top class and it really lasts longer than other cheaper bags out there..


----------



## shhjustaminute (Apr 18, 2011)

I love designer hand bags. It's like an addiction, their so pretty. & you never are really without your purse. Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors are my favorites but Prada and Louis Vuitton come second. I'd love a Chanel but I don't own one so I can't say its my favorite! I say definitly make the splurge if your going to use it a lot. It will be worth it!


----------



## Gaga-gaga (Jul 28, 2011)

I love designer handbags only BV no matter the quality, leather & the styles which is really special. Except for designers handbags, I also notice some other emerging brands or labels like the same making weave styles called SD Marvel & Caloge. They all are my favurite as I like weave handbags very much.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 31, 2011)

Miu Miu has excellent quality! I'm a huge fan of designer bags and I agree with Folie in that I love them more than makeup! A good quality handbag is definitely worth the splurge


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 29, 2011)

juicycouture328 said:


> I am a die hard Chanel handbag fan. I'm also a Louis Vuitton fan, and I love Balenciaga leather bags as well. I love everything by those designers, but their bags are my favorite.


 
	I agree I would also add *Hermes *I love my *Hermes *bags.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm a die hard Coach and Chanel fan. But I can't afford Chanel like I can afford Coach. I hate the Coach siggy's. All of my bags are leather, no visible logo's anywhere. I have 12 Coach and 3 Chanel, and I love them all!


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 20, 2012)

I think in most cases, you definitely get what you pay for. I've always been a cheap purse kinda chick but in the last few years, I've taken to picking up a nice mid-range ($200-$500) bag every once in a while. It's true, your purse is the one item other than your shoes that will go with you everywhere all the time. So it feels great to have something beautiful and well-made on your arm.

  	I think all the flash sale sites are awesome for picking up mid and high-end bags. I just got a Rebecca Minkoff bag for $300 on Gilt and I couldn't be happier with it. I can't wait until the leather starts to wear!


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 18, 2012)

i'm a designer purse fan as well.
  	i am happy with the quality but what i like most is the design.
  	i'd rather buy 1 or 2 designer purses every year than 10 no name ones.
  	my faves are balenciaga and prada


----------



## Piarpreet (Apr 18, 2012)

My biggest investment has been with Prada. A purse that I saw in Vogue. 
  	I dont regret it and i will only use it for special occasions. it might last me forever


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought myself a LV Speedy when I graduated from Grad school. That was back in 2005 and that bag and I are still going strong. I would LOVE a Balenciaga City Bag and eventually I will own one. When you work hard and pay a lot for certain things you tend to take better care of them. Like someone said you can buy one expensive bag and have it for a long time or you can spend the same amount buying cheaper bags every few months.


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Jul 14, 2012)

I would invest the money when you have it in a nice bag. For valentines day my husband bought me the new 1960 vintage Gucci bag. I have other designer bags as well. Ever since i invested in those nicer bags, my coach bags have not been used. I wont use them but i cant part with them either lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2012)

I have several Italian Furla handbags which I adore & quite a few Kate Spade & a few other designers. They are amazing quality & incredibly durable.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree you get what you pay for when it comes to designer purses.  If you take good care of them, they will last a long time for sure!


----------



## wangdoofunsukh (Jul 27, 2012)

For the coming Rakhi I was going to give my sister a handbag, but then I got the news that my sister is going to become mom. So I choose to give her a high end bag.

  	Thanks for the post.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

In opinion I would recommend a designer bag...I have several designer bags..mostly LV, one Fendi, a Prada, and two Gucci bags....I have alot of mid range bags like Coach and MK....they are all still going strong for me...My mom even has some vintage LV luggage that she got from my great aunt and still uses til this day.... i don't think I have ever purchased a designer bag from anywhere other than a department store or the actual brand's store/website...I just wouldn't invest that much money into something that could possibly be a fake...


----------



## Penelope123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dior handbag , I have no resistance !


----------



## Dongping880 (May 13, 2013)

I  also like designer brand handbags. Nice quality and good design.


----------



## Dongping880 (May 13, 2013)

Belle de Jour said:


> I agree I would also add *Hermes *I love my *Hermes *bags.


  	I also like the brand handbags.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 13, 2013)

I love Lady Dior handbags
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in real life my handbag is cheap ( 15 € ! lol yes  ) my high end ones stay at home !


----------

